
“Never Go on Reddit” by Neil Cicierega - ErotemeObelus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOqb_UzJSUQ
======
throwaway3627
Speaking with a friend in a coffee shop yesterday, they mentioned this axiom:

 _If you want expertise to engage, post something with a mistake and there
will be no shortage of keyboard warriors telling you how stupid and wrong you
are, with a small amount of helpful information._

It seems a modern _taking the shit with the sugar._

